# A ray of hope to girls with high FSH etc



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi all,

Some of you may remember me. I posted on here quite a lot a couple of years ago (I used to be [email protected]) and I met up with Kylecat and Suitcase for a lovely, long lunch one day. At that point I was investigating IUI, but a number of terrible test results at a London fertility clinic put me off as I couldn't see the point.

My last FSH reading was 21.1 (!!) and my Inhibin B was <15. I was told my only option was donor eggs, which I was starting to consider along with adoption and fostering. During my many trips and tests in London I was also told that having a HyCoSy was a 'waste of time' thanks to my results.

Well, I am now 13 weeks pregnant through natural conception and no one is more surprised than me!! I will be writing to the London clinic and a clinic that I visited in Birmingham where I had a failed egg freezing attempt to tell them that miracles do happen...

Anyway, I want this to give hope to anyone else out there who gets terrible hormone readings. Often as single girls we are going to these clinics with no previous history and we're uncovering 'fertility issues' that we didn't even know we had. I worry that we're fretting and worrying ourselves silly when we may not need to. Perhaps this is even affecting our success rates?

Don't get me wrong - I'm not underestimating how difficult it is to remain hopeful and calm when you're desperate for a baby; I have been through 3 years of hell and of course can't help feeling a bit cross about that now.

One final note from me for those who worry how they will be perceived as a single mother. I announced to my team of 20 yesterday that I was pregnant (I was shaking and really nervous as they all know I'm single) and not one person asked who the father was or passed judgement. They were all delighted. It has been the same with my family.

I hope this gives at least one person a bit of hope  

All my love and baby dust to you all,

Bella x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Bella, I have only been posting on the singles board since the beginning of this year, so we never overlapped.  However, just wanted to congratulate you and wish you the very best of luck for your pregnancy.    

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks so much for that Bella....lovely to hear positive stories. COngratulations.
Xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations Belladonna.  It is so nice to hear a positive story.  I'm also glad that it all went well when telling the team.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Great news Belladonna I remember you
Lx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Fantastic news Belladonna and lovely to talk to you the other week  .

Make sure you let us know when you are down 'our way' - myself and kylekitten and looking forward to catching up with you and your 'bump'!

Lots of Love

Will text soon

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone  

I do believe if this can happen to me, it can happen to anyone...so never, ever give up hope  

B x


----------



## AnnieH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello there to you all, this is my first post   I found this forum while i was researching FSH levels & I have a little story. Earlier this year, I went to a London IVF clinic with my husband, both 40, for some help / advise / tests as we had been trying to have a baby for a few years with no luck. The clinic did all the normal tests....but my FSH was 26...so the file was pretty much closed there and then as a no go.

My husband & I went away for a long weekend for a change of scene, some sun , to talk, think about adoption or egg donation & chill out. It was just what we needed. It all gets a bit much doesn't it? & we just needed time together.

I've been feeling REALLY tired for the last couple of weeks, things were running late but not unusually so. My Doctor suggested a pregnancy test on the off chance....and what do you know?....seems I'm pregnant!!!...5 weeks. 

Of course, it is very early days yet....I'm fully aware of that....but all these statistics...all these doctors with their numbers & their forms....well...they're not always right. It IS still possible! No matter what happens over the coming weeks, it feels wonderful NOW & I'm not going to fill my head with worries.

I wish you all the very best of luck & safe journeys.
Annie x


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well done Annie - lovely story. Congratulations.

I have just wasted 2 years trying with ICSI etc on the back of really bad medical advice and have just fallen pregnant via natural IUI (against medical advice) so like you agree what do Doctors know? 

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Coco xxx


----------



## AnnieH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

I wish the same to you Coco. Thank you so much.

We still can't believe that this could be possible after what we were told at the clinic. Perhaps Bella is right in her post right at the start...that worrying & stress play a part in it all much more than we think. 

xx


----------



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Coco and Annie,

I was really excited to read your posts!

There is so much to be said for going with your instincts and/or relaxing. For me, I had finally accepted the fact that I wasn't going to have my own biological children so I decided to take a break before properly investigating adoption. I wanted to enjoy last summer as best I could so I let my hair down, had a passionate fling with a gorgeous young man and bingo!    Of course, this hasn't come without its problems as it was never going to be a long term relationship and this certainly wasn't in his life plan. I have had to live with the consequences, but here I am today...waddling around, just six days from my due date and I can't help believing this was 100% meant to be!

I'm still angry with the 'experts' who gave me such a terrible diagnosis resulting in three years of fear and misery. I'll never forget the wincing and whispering that used to happen every time someone opened my file. I haven't written letters to them yet, but I will do soon, hopefully with a photograph of a healthy, bouncing baby enclosed  

I wish you both the very best of luck with your pregnancies    and I hope these stories can give insipiration (and success!) to others.

Bella x


----------



## AnnieH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

I wish the very best of luck to you Bella 

Coco, I am also 5 weeks & 6 days!

xx


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ooo Annie, when is your first scan?
xxx


----------



## AnnieH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm waiting for a call from the midwife to arrange it...

xx


----------



## AnnieH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello there to you all again....

By way of an up-date...to start with sad....but now amazing....

It has been an emotional year as i miscarried my pregnancy back at the end of May but...I am now pregnant again. Early days of course but it goes back to the original thread that there is hope 

I wish everyone happiness & healthy babies. Don't give up & try to smile alot 
xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Annie - so sorry to hear of your loss and so thrilled to hear that you are pregnant again!  Wishing you all the luck in the world for this pregnancy     

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Annie - echo what some1 has said, sorry for you loss but brilliant news you are pregnant again.  Gives us hope- thank you x x x
Take care mini x x


----------



## AnnieH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you so much 'some1' and 'mini minx'  Both pregnancies are completely natural and i still can't believe how negative the IVF clinic was to me. 

I hope that I have been lucky for this cycle & created some good quality eggs    I am resting & eating well ... whatever happens, happens & i can do no more. There is no way to know the future but for those trying to get pregnant, both of these miracles have happened when i was relaxed and just going with whatever life has to give rather than taking temperatures & getting stressed about ovulation dates & such like. I will also say that after putting on weight during my first pregnancy & miscarriage, I got back in the gym & started running again...and that following cycle was 2 weeks late. If you are going through all of this emotional stress, please please don't put extra stress on your body with too much exercise. I stopped running 3 times a week, cycle started...and 2 months later @ 24 day cycles, here i am, naturally pregnant.

It is hard & harder still after a loss but after much reading about FSH & egg numbers on web-sites worldwide of personal experiences it seems that it is possible to have a FSH spike & it is possible to have a 'good egg' in amongst months where the count is low / poor quality. There is hope & my 41 year old body will do whatever it can....fingers crossed  

Thank you so much for your well wishes & I'll keep you posted as things go along. 
Keep happy & positive 
xx


----------



## AnnieH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

A little up-date

I had my 12 week scan on Monday & all is well & healthy 

Happy New Year to you all.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Annie - fantastic news - so so happy for you x x x x x




Take care mini x x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

This is so lovely to read. Congrats Annie on your recent scan. A friend of mine is just starting IVF with her husband and has found out her FSH is high at 17 meaning she won't qualify for free NHS treatment so they are going private. I am going to pass on this news to her that high FSH doesn't mean the end of hope.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations Annie- great news


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I remember you! Great news - congratulations!!!! 

Lou
X


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Great news Annie - Congratulations!!

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

That's fantastic news! Congratulations!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## AnnieH1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you all so much again 

Wishing your friend good luck with IVF... I am proof that even with a FSH of 26, pregnancy is still possible.

May 2011 be a wonderful year for us all 

xxx


----------

